# Cynthia Lennon.... how many themes come out of her story....



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

1. good girl marries bad boy

2. good girl marries bad boy before he hits the big time and know what he wants......

3. second wife and home wrecker tries to take the lead in mourning her death......


Cynthia Lennon, the secret wife The Beatles' John treated so cruelly | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

John traded down in a big way. He must have been high.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

That's it's good to die young before everyone knows you're a complete d-bag like John Lennon?


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Those are great photos in the link.

Yoko Ono is trash. She was trash 48 years ago, she is trash today.


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

John Lennon was a talented musician and songwriter. However, he was not husband material. He was selfish, arrogant, serial cheater, and a drug user. He was high on himself. He deserved Yoko Ono. Yoko Ono, however is without talent and a total shrew. She is also an opportunist in that she is now harping about how great Cynthia Lennon was. Total hypocrite!


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

This idea that Cynthia Lennon was a secret seems ridiculous to me. It was universally known, literally by every school kid in the world, that she was John Lennon's wife and they had a child. There were lots and lots of photos and articles. He obviously ignored her and cheated, but she wasn't a secret. And everyone hated Yoko. I'm not sure that ever changed.


----------



## Mr Blunt (Jul 18, 2012)

John Lennon sang a Lot about love but cheated on Cynthia and showed very little to no love for his son Julian. Paul showed more love for Julian than John did.

John is huge in the rock and roll world but a complete loser as a husband to Cynthia and as a father to Julian.* John Lennon is a hero to some people because he was a successful musician but they completely ignore that he was a huge hypocrite because he sang about love but treated his own son like he was a mistake born out of a whisky bottle on a Saturday night.*

Remember John’s song Imagine? The lyrics of….. “ Imagine no possessionsI wonder if you can”… should not be taken as serious because it comes from John a man of a million possessions. The song is great musically but coming from John Lennon it loses something.

When you compare Cynthia with John the bottom line is in the actions and the bottom line is what Julian Lennon said. He said about his mother Cynthia* “‘you gave your life for me, you gave your life for love,”
*
Julian never said that about his hypocrite, cheater, and dreamer, father John Lennon!

I do not know a lot about Cynthia but I do know that she gave her life and love to her son and that is a lot more than John Lennon did.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Coming of age in the 80s/early 90s I had a handful of Beatles songs that I liked. Only when I was older did I realize they were not Beatles songs, they were Paul McCartney/Wings songs from the early 70s. Probably blasphemous to say, but I still like those songs better than any Beatles stuff from the 60s.

Needless to say, Im probably a Paul guy than a John guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2asdf2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Godspeed Cynthia Lennon.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Philly. That cOm parison is unfair.

To trash.

Loco yoko. Talentless leech.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

_"Imagine there's no Lennon,
It's easier since he died..."_

He was a bounder and a cad to his wife, Cynthia. And to his son, Julian, too.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

alte Dame said:


> This idea that Cynthia Lennon was a secret seems ridiculous to me. It was universally known, literally by every school kid in the world, that she was John Lennon's wife and they had a child. There were lots and lots of photos and articles. He obviously ignored her and cheated, but she wasn't a secret. And everyone hated Yoko. I'm not sure that ever changed.


It's the Daily Mail. They do that kind of headline.

Sometimes at work I try to write headlines in as trashy a way as I can. Sometimes they either let me get away with it, or don't notice.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yoko was also jealous of Julian's musical talent and did everything she could to block his career back in the 80s. There was once talk of Julien taking his dad's place in a Beatles reunion, but Yoko threatened legal action and blocked it. 

I always felt bad for Julien. He is a very good musician and songwriter, and he sounds just like his dad. It's almost uncanny. 

Bob Dylan treated his son like garbage too.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> It's the Daily Mail. They do that kind of headline.
> 
> Sometimes at work I try to write headlines in as trashy a way as I can. Sometimes they either let me get away with it, or don't notice.


I thought you worked for the Sun. Aren't you in charge of the Page Three girls?


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

weightlifter said:


> Philly. That cOm parison is unfair.
> 
> To trash.
> 
> Loco yoko. Talentless leech.


Proof.. trd in punch bowl look at Mr. Berry's reaction www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9kgu71d81U


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I thought you worked for the Sun. Aren't you in charge of the Page Three girls?


Only in my dreams, Bandit! :smthumbup:


----------

